# What brand of silicon?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

im thinking about making 3d backgrounds for some tanks and i was wondering if anyone had a brand of aquarium silicone that they recommend and where to get them. i live in richmond and ive only been browsing bigalsonline.ca.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

go to home depot and get GE I
At least I think it should be that one.

The bottle wont recommend it but if you ask a clerk they'll pull out a manual from GE which says it aquarium safe...they don't put it one the bottle for liability reasons.

If you want warranty...(don't know if they actually have anything like that) go for more expensive stuff...I'm cheap so I went "more for less"

****never use bathroom/kitchen silicon...they have fungicide in them******


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I got Dow Corning Multi-Purpose 732 from Acklands for about 7 bucks per tube. It comes in black white or clear.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Try this link 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/


----------

